# Unit 3A3 deer hunters-



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Would anyone that hunts unit 3a3 be apposed to splitting the unit at highway 23? Would anyone be for it? Please if you dont mind give me your opinion on this idea and also if you mind say if you hunt North or South of highway 23.

Thanks ahead of time for any responses!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't hunt 3a3, but I'm just wondering why anyone would want to make the unit they are hunting smaller?


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The unit is ginormous. Extend from Bowbells to Lake Sakakawea. Seems like it takes 2-3 years at a minimum to draw a buck tag. All the tags either go to the north half or south half varying by year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The smaller the units get.....the tougher it is to draw what you want. A statewide unit draw would be your best chance.But that won't happen.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would agree with you Ken but this seems to be a unique situation. It seems like a sizable chunk of the applicants are after the tag to hunt the public land along lake sakakawea. Leaving the Northern half tagless in sense I think splitting it would work great


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A few units would benefit from better management if broken up too.

The unit I hunt has not shortage of deer in one half, which would benefit from some extra doe tags. The other half however the numbers are down. In this case, splitting would benefit management.


----------

